# Morning drug raid unearths python



## Fuscus (Feb 16, 2011)

Drug habit and unlicensed reptiles - A combination almost as good as alcohol and midnight swimming

Morning drug raid unearths python | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | Sunshine Coast Daily



OH - an I wonder how long it will take for someone to take issue with the photo.


----------



## nolegs (Feb 17, 2011)

you don't even need a license for a childrens python in SA I dont think... that's just dumb


----------



## Wallypod (Feb 17, 2011)

Fined for keeping the carpet python lol. Didnt know it was Morelia childrini


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 17, 2011)

The pic isn't even a childreni.


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 17, 2011)

only $500 fine ??? for having a childens carpet , l would have thaut it would be more


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 17, 2011)

That is one poorly written article. 
Looks like msn punctuation.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 17, 2011)

Lmao, wrong snake in the pic, fined $500 for keeping a carpet snake, but they say it was a childreni


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 17, 2011)

nolegs said:


> you don't even need a license for a childrens python in SA I dont think... that's just dumb


In SA you don't need a license to keep 1 protected animal. You must, however, be able to prove that it was obtained legally, IE a receipt from another licensed keeper or licensed store



maanz641 said:


> only $500 fine ??? for having a childens carpet , l would have thaut it would be more


Being a druggy condemns one to a live of poverty so $500 is a lot. Anyhow, he properly won't pay it so this will come back to bite him the next, inevitable, time he needs to front. 



Geckoman said:


> Lmao, wrong snake in the pic, fined $500 for keeping a carpet snake, but they say it was a childreni


it is a very confused article, even for the sunshine coast daily. And that is saying something.

FYI - taking methylamphetamine means you find nothing wrong with the phrase "Trust Me,I'm in a motorbike club"


----------



## euphorion (Feb 17, 2011)

Since when was any reporting medium in Australia of much note anyway?


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats very confusing! One paragraph its a Childreni, next it was Carpet python. Confuses the hell out of me, even though i knew it wasnt a Childrens. 

Haha, media..


----------



## Mercurian (Feb 17, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> it is a very confused article, even for the sunshine coast daily. And that is saying something.



haha, agreed. 

i don't think i'll ever understand why people insist on making such a big deal over ANYTHING that has ANYTHING to do with a snake... a small python is about as dangerous to a person as a newborn puppy and equally as fascinating, in my opinion. so why does the media have to latch on to these details? why not report on every sighting of a goldfish or budgie? "oh no! that drug dealer has a kittie!" hehe.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 17, 2011)

nolegs said:


> you don't even need a license for a childrens python in SA I dont think... that's just dumb


You don't. But where does the article say it was in South Australia?


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 17, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> In SA you don't need a license to keep 1 protected animal. You must, however, be able to prove that it was obtained legally, IE a receipt from another licensed keeper or licensed store


 I don't think you need even that you just need a permit number and they can trace it back in the record books of the breeder.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! A Morelia Spilota Childreni! Thats new 
Also, they called it a "Carpet Snake" I hate it when they call them that. Its Carpet PYTHON.


----------

